# 10 Tell Tale signs a film will flop



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Sure, there are sleeper hits and movies which unexpectedly bomb, but follow these ten sure-fire signs of an incoming movie flop and you too will have earned the right to be all smug.

http://uk.movies.yahoo.com/10-tell-tale-signs-a-film-will-be-a-flop-125111457.html


----------



## Falcon (Mar 23, 2014)

Things I didn't know.  VERY interesting Gael.  I've attended a couple of pre-screenings where we watched a film

and then voted on it.  So, Even Johnny Q. Public has their say-so sometimes.


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Things I didn't know.  VERY interesting Gael.  I've attended a couple of pre-screenings where we watched a film
> 
> and then voted on it.  So, Even Johnny Q. Public has their say-so sometimes.



OH, you're bringing back some memories there. I had joined something with my daughter in which we were able to screen new films and then vote on them. That would have been some years back.


----------

